# Electric Violins and Pick ups



## Nulli Secundus

I've been thinking about getting an electric violin for a while now but am also considering just getting a pick up and amplifier. I've been advised that getting teh pick-up and amp would be a better investment. In your experience, which do you think is the better choice?


----------



## Quaverion

i'd get the pickup and amp. Better sound comes with a _real_ violin. They are also better investments, and have much more class. If you want the different sound capabilities, you can buy something to change the sound output filter on the amp.


----------

